# Kayaker needed ASAP for Travel Channel Commercial!!!!



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

when are the auditions....... and what do we need to bring?


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

How about a C-boater!!! Doh! :shock:


----------

